
Show HN: Polltime – Polls that can be texted - jajoosam
https://polltime.co
======
giancarlostoro
I had coded something similar for TADHack 2018[0] we didn't get it as cleanly
as this but we got it working enough to demo. I haven't had a good chance to
post our original code yet though. Looks nice, would love to know about the
back-end stack used. We used Flask / MongoDB for ours.

[0] [http://blog.tadhack.com/2018/03/12/tadhack-mini-
orlando-2018...](http://blog.tadhack.com/2018/03/12/tadhack-mini-
orlando-2018-winners/)

Ours is Poll IO (terrible name I know...)

~~~
jajoosam
I don't have much of a backend, just Express for form processing.

For a quick setup DB, using
[https://github.com/bluzi/jsonstore](https://github.com/bluzi/jsonstore)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah I used MongoDB cause it was just a quick apt-get install away and I was
ready to use it. I have not had the pleasure of using Express yet but I'm sure
I will at some point.

------
jscholes
I'm a bit bewildered. I've created a pole, which takes me to a page with the
question and options to vote or view the results. Am I then supposed to text
that to my users for them to click the links? I was expecting your site to
send out the texts and accept the options as replies.

~~~
jajoosam
Yeah you're supposed to send the links yourself, It's mainly meant for
personal use on group chats.

------
danethan
Found a security loophole.Polltime stores your location data and emails
visible publicly. [https://ibb.co/eh7vG7](https://ibb.co/eh7vG7)

------
4684499
Reminding me of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16915858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16915858)

------
encoderer
Simple, clean, gets the job done.

Have you thought about adding a box on homepage to text me an example to my
phone? Probably with reassurance that the number won’t be saved and used
again.

------
zanedb
Nice job! I'm consistently impressed by your work ethic

------
1023bytes
Why not just use Strawpoll?

~~~
jajoosam
With polltime you get unique links for each option, meaning people can see
options before the click on a link to vote - I think this would increase
response rate, but no data to back that

